# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Effective March 3, LIAT will operate three flights per week from Grenada to Canouan, with three more flights originating from Barbados being added effective March 6.Flight 760 will depart Grenada on T

## johnday

Effective March 3, LIAT will operate three flights per week from Grenada to Canouan, with three more flights originating from Barbados being added effective March 6.

Flight 760 will depart Grenada on Tuesdays, Fridays and Saturdays at 10:15 am, arriving in Canouan at 10:45 am. It will then leave Canouan at 11:00 am, arriving in Barbados at 11:40 am.

Meanwhile, flight 787 will leave Barbados at 5:20 pm on Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays, arriving in Canouan at 6:00 pm. It will leave Canouan at 6:15 pm, arriving in Grenada at 6:45 pm.

----------

